# An unwieldy tank!



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I snagged this salty 100 gallon tank off the local Craigslist for $40. I'd be thrilled with myself if I could get it up the stairs but I don't think it's a reality! Keeping it on the main floor isn't really an option due to mousey smell so I'm thinking about turning around and selling it.

Assuming I could turn the lid of the pictured storage bin into mesh, would that be an appropriate route to follow for future enclosures? Essentially I want big (I don't like having lots of cages to clean) but light which appears to be an impossible combination.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

ok this is prolly too vague to help but worth a try. in the US anyway there are or were tanks for reptiles and such that were aquarium sized but made of much lighter glass. of course i can not recall a name 8( but maybe a visit to a pet store could dig it up? good luck, i know how heavy the fish ones are.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Go with you plastic ones as much easier to clean lightweight and better ventilation than any tank.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

I searched the web for other options but they don't seem to exist (which I suppose is why everyone here uses bins!). Any advice on what tool is necessary to cut out the lid? I happen to have mesh from my Ferret Nation (my female rats liked to squeeze out) so I really just need to put everything together.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

use a soldering iron (think they are soddering irons in the us) and use a glue gun to attach the mesh


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I would go for a dremel to cut, and pop rivets, or bolts, to secure. A soldering iron, and hot glue gun for the mesh (if it's flexible mesh), can work just fine. I think if it's hardware cloth (1/4" spaced squares is largest for mice) you probably will need more than hot glue. I've seen examples of hard mesh secured with zip ties.

Such as here:
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/woodla ... 9l-rub.htm

Glass is really heavy, for sure. I gave up on nice visibility as well.  Hope you find a buyer for that tank. The only thing I can see annoying you about the bin cage later, is it's low height for attaching a water bottle. However, you can often just cut a few of the mesh square bits to allow the nozzle to stick down into the cage. (Resting the bottle on top of the mesh in some fashion.)

-Zanne


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I think you're right about the zip ties. This mesh is pretty heavy duty and I expect it will resist my urging to bend a certain way. But oh I am not looking forward to cutting it! I recall lots of scrapes.

Toronto residents seem to rely on reptiles as pets so I expect I'll be able to sell it for more than I bought it for which would be nice. 

I'd be worried about the bottle's security and might just stick to refilling the waterbowls as I do for the tanks (except one where the bottle is Velcro-ed to the side). I sure will miss the visibility but I'm happy to find a cost effective way to house the girls in one place.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I cut my hardware cloth (the large sections, not the bit for a water bottle) out with 3 inch cutting capacity, wiss brand, tin snips. They work so nicely! I was still getting 'bitten' by the wire anytime I moved though. :roll: My housemate started calling it many names, none of which were hardware cloth... But then, I had about 70 or so cut outs, in stacks all over. One bin might be much less pain-filled. 

Cool that you can so easily re-sell the tank. 

I cut small lengths of the wire that came wrapped around the hardware cloth roll, to attach the water bottles with. Not sure what that gauge is, or how to buy more of it, but it definitely keeps them secure. I suppose any moderate wire might work. Wrapped around the bottle, then up through the wire. I have mine inside the cage though, just attached to the wire under the lid. I think I had water bottles before that were tricky to get water to come out correctly, if not angled right, but the ones I have now don't seem to have this problem.

I don't think I'd ever go back to glass now though, even if I was totally healthy, and way strong! LOL Those bins are just too easy.

-Zanne


----------

